# Haiku thread



## The Z (Mar 9, 2006)

Discuss Cooking's great
Support, friends and recipes
I'm happy I joined


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2006)

The good people here
Make me laugh loud and smile
Thank you for your friendship


----------



## The Z (Mar 9, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> The good people here
> Make me laugh loud and smile
> Thank you for your friendship


 
Nice try...  But try to stay with the 5-7-5 syllable format.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2006)

Well dang.

My re-write will be posted soon.  lol


----------



## GB (Mar 9, 2006)

This thread is quite fun
but I'm no good at haikus
so this is my last


----------



## The Z (Mar 9, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> This thread is quite fun
> but I'm no good at haikus
> so this is my last


 
Don't give up GB
At least they don't have to rhyme
I know that you can

How 'bout this GB
Perhaps a limericks thread
Might be more your style


----------



## GB (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the support
The Z you always are kind
I just might try more


----------



## buckytom (Mar 9, 2006)

z searches for work
benefits are the topic
big bucks to follow


----------



## The Z (Mar 9, 2006)

I hope bucky's right
I still haven't heard nuthin'
The search continues


----------



## buckytom (Mar 9, 2006)

z lives in vegas
capital city of sin
helping the helpless


----------



## The Z (Mar 9, 2006)

*Recipe Haiku*

Warm a little ham
Lay across a tortilla
Add a squirt of Ranch


----------



## buckytom (Mar 9, 2006)

a ranch ham sandwich
salty creamy tasty yum
with a side of chips


----------



## Raven (Mar 9, 2006)

You know, this is fun!
These Used to give me headaches.
Haiku-chondriac 

~ Raven ~


----------



## The Z (Mar 9, 2006)

My kitchen's a mess
But I'm going to the gym
I'll clean up later


----------



## mudbug (Mar 9, 2006)

(Third world group of choice)
Welcoming a new regime
Always say, "Hi, coup."


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow you guys are good!
maybe you should write a book
I'd be sure to buy


----------



## The Z (Mar 9, 2006)

You can do it, too
a chapter for P Ds wife
Might be in order


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2006)

Thank you dearest Z
I'll have to keep on trying
to do a good job


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2006)

10,000 posts typed 
a chatterbox I must be
really I'm quite shy......


----------



## The Z (Mar 9, 2006)

Congratulations
I knew you'd be there real soon
A new milestone


----------



## Alix (Mar 9, 2006)

I read this with joy
Words are my passion and pride
Limerick thread too Z?


----------



## The Z (Mar 9, 2006)

Alix - ha ha ha
I've thought of that all today
Tomorrow's thread, huh?

p.s. "Limerick thread too, Z" = 6 syllables

.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

bed time has arrived
I must leave you all and dream
about sweet kittens


----------



## The Z (Mar 10, 2006)

good night p d's wife
I've had lots of fun today
with more to come soon


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 10, 2006)

Friday tomorrow
The weekend is inviting
Monday, come slowly

 Barbara


----------



## corazon (Mar 10, 2006)

where is pds?
she has gone to bed for now
me too, goodnight all


----------



## Zereh (Mar 10, 2006)

Great haiku poets
I am too tired to count
I envy your skills.


Z 

(Got a lot of giggles out of this thread!)


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2006)

I am awake now
time to work and earn money
wish I was in bed


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 10, 2006)

GB stuns himself
a hidden talent within
He can write Haikus


----------



## corazon (Mar 10, 2006)

up again so soon
baby has woken me up
pass time at dc

breakfast is toasted
english muffin with nice jam
boysenberry jam


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2006)

I just had some food
so why am I still hungry
Should I eat some more


----------



## Alix (Mar 10, 2006)

So blessed tired.
My eyes ache, my body droops.
Thank god its Friday.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Friday in Issy
white snow, cold air, winter still
I need some sunshine


----------



## The Z (Mar 10, 2006)

coffee, steaming hot
and with just a little cream
good start to my day


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Coffee pot is broke
It's instant coffee for me
I need my Starbucks


----------



## The Z (Mar 10, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Coffee pot is broke
> It's instant coffee for me
> I need my Starbucks


 
World domination
Starbucks is well on their way
Their coffee is good

On ev'ry corner
And now they have a drive-thru
Too much convenience


----------



## corazon (Mar 10, 2006)

drive-thru convienience
easy for moms, sleeping kids
coffee to relax


----------



## Essie (Mar 10, 2006)

Washing and Cleaning
Day after day after day
Not much else to say


----------



## The Z (Mar 10, 2006)

Essie said:
			
		

> Washing and Cleaning
> Day after day after day
> Not much else to say


 
The saddest Haiku
The drudgery of housework
Try to find find some joy.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2006)

Leaving work early
Temp is 77
I am now barefoot


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

snow has now melted
sky is now a pretty blue
but it's still so cold


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 10, 2006)

Tasty sandwiches
Eaten for my lunch today
Pasta tomorrow


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2006)

Keb' Mo' sings to me
Beautifully with guitar
Soul man, I'm so yours


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Dinner is cooking
It's starting to smell so good
I wish it were done!


----------



## corazon (Mar 10, 2006)

sun warming my back
beautiful day outside, ah
not cold but lovely


----------



## Alix (Mar 10, 2006)

The Z said:
			
		

> p.s. "Limerick thread too, Z" = 6 syllables
> 
> .


 
Forgot the "A" Z
Must have been sleepy that day
Blushing badly now


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 10, 2006)

The Hi Koo
A beautiful bird that flys
Then it poops


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Dinner is ready
It has been done awhile now
Hubby is late UGH!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 11, 2006)

good night everyone
sleep well and dream of sweet things
wake in the morning!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2006)

sunny warm morning
the commute was tough today
saturday's work sucks


----------



## corazon (Mar 11, 2006)

will stick with haiku
so awful at limericks
dare I attempt it?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 11, 2006)

I gave it a shot
Cora I'm sure you can too
just keep on trying


----------



## corazon (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks pds wife
I will try my very best
may take brain power


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 11, 2006)

Corazon has kids
That are oh so very cute
Just look at the pic!


----------



## corazon (Mar 11, 2006)

hello grumblebee
so glad to see you online
what's going on bee?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 13, 2006)

Good morning D C
the sky is so blue today
I will go pick weeds.


----------



## The Z (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice day in Vegas
But a little cool, perhaps
Warmer days ahead


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2006)

Lunch is over now
time to think about supper
what to have tonight


----------



## pdswife (Mar 13, 2006)

Paul has a meeting
No need to fix a dinner
tomorrow salmon


----------



## The Z (Mar 13, 2006)

Today it's pork chops
Grilled with care to perfection
With veggies and stuff


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 13, 2006)

A nice salmon steak 
Is on the menu tonight
It will be yummy!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2006)

Big project delayed,
Not my fault, but some others'
Deadlines? Hah! I laugh.


----------



## corazon (Mar 13, 2006)

cobbler in oven
peach blackberry should be good
wonder if it's done?


----------



## The Z (Mar 13, 2006)

The Z loves cobbler
So where's my invitation
I'll be right over

corazon90
Is canned fruit in your cobbler?
I'm just wondering


----------



## corazon (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome anytime!
If any good, I'll post it
Recipe seems weird


----------



## The Z (Mar 13, 2006)

a 'weird' recipe?
hmm. sometimes they are the best
now I am intrigued


----------



## corazon (Mar 13, 2006)

it's just not quite right
I baked twice the amount said
and very juicy

not enough cornstarch
too little of the topping
will try after cool


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 13, 2006)

All cobbler is good
Even if it's a bit weird
Just serve with ice cream!


----------



## corazon (Mar 13, 2006)

no ice cream while sick 
think I'll be disappointed
next time, something else


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 13, 2006)

Well at least you tried
It's good to experiment
And you'll have lots left


----------



## corazon (Mar 13, 2006)

looks like cobbler soup
can't seem to make good cobbler 
we just don't agree


----------



## pdswife (Mar 13, 2006)

peach cobbler, YUMMY!
A good recipe I have
Would you like to try?


----------



## corazon (Mar 13, 2006)

yes, please pds
that is very kind of you
this one was a dud


----------



## pdswife (Mar 13, 2006)

look for it Tuesday
I will post it for you then
tonight, I want sleep


----------



## corazon (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks good pds
Will try this recipe next
Ever used frozen fruit?

tried to give karma
for pds recipe
must do some spreading


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 14, 2006)

I now want cobbler
For my dessert tomorrow
Maybe I'll try this


----------



## pdswife (Mar 14, 2006)

Haven't tried frozen
always used the home canned kind
always turns out good


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi pdswife
what's on the menu tonight?
for me it's pasta.


----------



## Alix (Mar 14, 2006)

Moved the recipe
Its now in Cobblers and Crisps
Looks yummy pd!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks to you alix
you always take care of us
you should get karma


hi to you grumble
tonights dinner's is salmon
I do not like it.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 14, 2006)

Did you season it?
Maybe it was too spicy?
Next time try a sauce. 

A nice creamy one
With garlic and some butter
That always works well.


----------



## corazon (Mar 14, 2006)

lemon-ginger sauce?
sounds interesting to my mouth
the link is right here

http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/pages/c00010_rec01.asp

here's another one
a pesto crusted salmon
wish dh liked fish

http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/pages/c00086_rec08.asp


----------



## pdswife (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't like salmon
I've never liked the "fish" taste
I do like white fish


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh I love salmon
I could eat it everyday
Ever tried it smoked? 

It really is nice
On a bagel with cream cheese
I had that for lunch.


----------



## biev (Mar 15, 2006)

There's no salmon here
The one we get isn't fresh
Better stick with conch


----------



## corazon (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm with pds
No fishy salmon for us
I like halibut


----------



## pdswife (Mar 15, 2006)

Cora thinks like me
we could do with out salmon
we'll have something else!!


----------



## corazon (Mar 15, 2006)

dinner at my house
some day you will come over
don't fret, no salmon


----------



## corazon (Mar 15, 2006)

It's getting so late
laundry is waiting downstairs
check in before bed


----------



## pdswife (Mar 15, 2006)

Waiting for an invite
Paul and I would love to come
I'll bring the dessert!


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sitting here
Drinking a nice, big coffee
With cream and sugar

Love the caffiene fix
Gets me ready for homework
I have lots to do

Don't know what to make
For my dinner this evening
It must be easy


----------



## The Z (Mar 15, 2006)

Casino today
I won two hundred dollars
Should come in handy. 

A new casino
across the street from my house
This could be trouble. 
 
Video poker
That's the game I like the best
And the table games.
 
Odds are with the house
You have to know when to quit
and that ain't easy.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 15, 2006)

It does sound like fun
We like to visit Vegas
drinks, food and laughter


----------



## The Z (Mar 15, 2006)

It's all too handy
And now right across the street!
But I love it here.

With skyline surreal
and new tourists all the time
Great people watching.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats on your win!
You must feel very lucky
What game did you play?

I only play slots
Never poker or blackjack
I'm no good at them


----------



## pdswife (Mar 15, 2006)

dinner smells so good
I can't wait to eat it all
pasta with bacon


----------



## corazon (Mar 15, 2006)

bed for the kids yet?
been a long and tired day
counting the minutes


----------



## biev (Mar 16, 2006)

4 in the morning
what am I still doing up?
I should be in bed


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 16, 2006)

I am up late too
For some reason I can't sleep
I think it is stress

I am moving soon
Still need to do my packing
I'm disorganized

I need to get sleep
Maybe a nice tea will help
I shall go brew some


----------



## mugsy27 (Mar 16, 2006)

he lurks above us
booboothefool is here again
smelly feet stink the worst


----------



## The Z (Mar 22, 2006)

Clouds, rain and thunder
Fresh air, cool breezes, lightning
Spring is in the air.


----------



## biev (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm getting hungry
I should take a break from work
And make a sandwich


----------



## The Z (Mar 22, 2006)

Going to the gym
Cardio, sweat, exhaustion
(and then it's beer time)


----------



## corazon (Mar 22, 2006)

oh, the whiney kids
how will I survive the night?
with chocolate maybe?


----------



## corazon (Mar 28, 2006)

I like to write these
oh, disappearing haikus
do tell, is thread dead?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 28, 2006)

thread not dead yet, c
needs more thinking folks
c'mon guys, your turn!


----------



## The Z (Mar 28, 2006)

They said it would rain
As usual they are wrong
Might get some tonight


----------



## corazon (Mar 28, 2006)

do you need some rain?
I will send some over now
too much rain, need sun!


----------



## The Z (Mar 28, 2006)

sure. ship some our way.
it's a very rare treat here.
makes the desert bloom.


----------



## The Z (Mar 28, 2006)

I want some ice cream
Vanilla with fudge topping
maybe caramel.


----------



## corazon (Mar 28, 2006)

grew up in NM
Moved to Pacific Northwest
NM way too dry

Been a wet winter
Ready for the warm sunshine
Major spring fever


----------



## The Z (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm from Iowa
But it's way too dang cold there
Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## biev (Mar 28, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I like to write these
> oh, disappearing haikus
> do tell, is thread dead?



We can revive it
We have the technology!
Get to your keyboards!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 4, 2006)

Thinking up a poem
in my busy little mind
is difficult now

but I will try hard
to think of some pretty words
to type on this page.


----------



## biev (Apr 5, 2006)

There's so much to do!
I get married on sunday
I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## corazon (Apr 5, 2006)

congrats to biev
here's to a happy marriage
beautiful wedding

(is biev one sylable or two?)


----------



## pdswife (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to you Biev
a happy day for you both
smiles and laughter


----------



## biev (Apr 6, 2006)

It's one syllable
If you say it kind of fast  
Think of it as "Byev"


----------



## The Z (Apr 6, 2006)

Congratulations!
Best wishes for a great day
and all that follow.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 6, 2006)

Marriage is easy 
Essential words (say often)
I was wrong, my dear


----------



## The Z (Apr 6, 2006)

I ate some pizza
and later had a hot dog
a real gourmet day  


(it WAS a 'Nathans')
(and on a Roman Meal bun)
(it was delicious)


----------



## Timeloyd (May 22, 2006)

I'm cooking with a smile
The food smells so good
Eating happily with friends.


----------



## biev (May 25, 2006)

I had a big scare
While I was puppysitting
My cats ran away

Now the dog is gone
Luckily the cats came back
I am so relieved!


----------



## biev (May 25, 2006)

Timeloyd, I noticed
You're a hitchhiker's guide fan
Did you read the books?

I read the script notes
From the old radio show
They're hilarious


----------



## The Z (May 25, 2006)

We rescued a cat
she's a polydactyl cat
really interesting

The old cat hates her
She bullies him all the time
I hope she stops soon


----------



## pdswife (May 25, 2006)

A new cat to love
and gently pet and give treats
she will make you grin


----------



## biev (May 26, 2006)

Polydactyl cats
Here they're called Hemingway cats
We're famous for them


----------



## luvs (May 26, 2006)

our meals are dinners
some days i get lazy-ish
& make canned pasta


----------



## luvs (May 26, 2006)

kitties are great pets
they are like babies, kind of
fussy, drowsy


----------



## pdswife (Jul 17, 2006)

Sunshine feels so good
I'm so happy winter
is over and gone


----------



## biev (Aug 1, 2006)

Hurricane season
We have been lucky so far
Three more months to go


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2006)

This neat thead was lost
Now it has started again
Who will write a poem?


----------



## mugsy27 (Aug 1, 2006)

soooo hot on east coast
underware soaking from sweat
please g0d make it stop...


----------



## The Z (Aug 1, 2006)

Vegas is not hot
The rest of you are baking
But it's a wet heat


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2006)

Issy is not hot
the sun is hardly shining
I wish it would blaze


----------



## vagriller (Aug 1, 2006)

it's very hot here
the humidity is worse
cold drink is coming


----------



## vagriller (Aug 1, 2006)

the chicken is burned
it forgot to use sunscreen
its pizza tonight


----------



## vagriller (Aug 1, 2006)

my haiku is great
did i miss my grand calling
can i get paid now


----------



## vagriller (Aug 1, 2006)

can I stop writing
i have work to do today
the haiku beckons


----------



## mudbug (Aug 1, 2006)

stop writing now, bud
I'll take over this thread
now...how to inspire?


----------



## mugsy27 (Aug 1, 2006)

vodka wont stay cold
 pointless to drink martinis
 time for jack and coke!!!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 1, 2006)

put v in freezer
draw all curtains and blinds
that's all there is, mugs


----------



## Alix (Aug 1, 2006)

HEY I missed this thread!
Glad it has made a come back,
Still writing bad poems.


----------



## biev (Aug 2, 2006)

Gah! I spoke too fast
There's a hurricane coming
I knew I'd jinx it!


----------



## vagriller (Aug 2, 2006)

football is coming
the Giants will rock this year
Super Bowl in sight


----------



## mugsy27 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hail To The Redskins!
Giants wont make playoffs this year
Superbowl is OURS!!


----------



## vagriller (Aug 2, 2006)

remember Lavar?
he's looking for Mark Brunell
Redskins going down!


----------



## vagriller (Aug 2, 2006)

big blue is very strong
NFC East in the bag
Skins Boys Eagles fall


----------



## vagriller (Aug 2, 2006)

why can't Mugs keep up?
Redskins affiliation?
methinks it is true!


----------



## vagriller (Aug 2, 2006)

Sinorice Moss fans
watch for the long ball touchdown
more points for big blue


----------



## pdswife (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't write a poem
my brain is still sleeping it
NEEDS coffee right NOW


----------



## mudbug (Aug 2, 2006)

guys, why football now?
still too hot to think of it!
but come September............


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2006)

This thread has long life
It has been going 5 months
That is more than most


----------



## vagriller (Aug 2, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> guys, why football now?
> still too hot to think of it!
> but come September............


 
football is the best
it depends on your team though
who do you root for?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 2, 2006)

not a Redskins fan
caught in a time warp for sure
still root for Da Bearz


----------



## vagriller (Aug 2, 2006)

lets move off football
so many subjects to go
anyone like golf?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 2, 2006)

dang a haiku thread
I can not seem to get one
dang these dang haikus


----------



## The Z (Aug 2, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> lets move off football
> so many subjects to go
> anyone like golf?


 
Don't really like golf
Some courses look really nice
I'm a football fan

The Oakland Raiders
Commitment to Excellence
so Just WIN, Baby!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 2, 2006)

Football baseball sports
YUCK, I don't really like them 
I'd rather read books


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

books are really good
especially in offseason
i will read till fall


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2006)

What book will you read
Fiction, Mystery, or truth
Or do you like poems?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2006)

Haiku is daunting
It's too difficut by far
I need a drink now


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2006)

Iced vodka or rum
both can help your mind open
can I bring you one?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2006)

Bring it on my dear
Any of those or a beer
Creativity!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2006)

It is on it's way
Just for you it's ICY COLD!!!
Drink lots but don't drive!


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

anyone drink Heinekin?
my brother left in the fridge
eight of them for free!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the offer
I usually drink wine
Red is my first choice


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll take Heinekin
I am not very picky
they are all the same


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

when will you drop by?
i'll leave the light on for you
maybe this weekend?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2006)

Nope...I'll be hiking
walking in the woods with Paul
we have to catch fish for food!


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

bummer, in the trash
with really cold Hienekens
brother where art thou


----------



## The Z (Sep 28, 2006)

the haiku thread lives
How about some football ones?
whoo hoo Oakland Raiders ::sigh::


----------



## The Z (Sep 28, 2006)

The Z said:
			
		

> the haiku thread lives
> How about some football ones?
> whoo hoo Oakland Raiders ::sigh::



Oh, wait... messed that up.
I guess I'm a bit rusty.
The next will be fine.


----------



## vagriller (Sep 28, 2006)

Giants and Seahawks
Why can't New York win in Wa?
The wind off the sound?


----------



## vagriller (Sep 28, 2006)

Little bro Eli
Such potential to be great
Wake up earlier?


----------



## vagriller (Sep 28, 2006)

Lavar Arrington
Why isn't your presence known?
Show up or get out!


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2006)

I suck at haiku
And I watch CFL too
so leave it to you


----------



## vagriller (Sep 28, 2006)

Tiki the Barber
Your career nearing sunset
Superbowl eludes


----------



## vagriller (Sep 28, 2006)

T.O. the great one
You've had some tough times I think
Just go play football


----------



## vagriller (Sep 28, 2006)

The Redskins looked tough
But Brunell's not very good
And Portis is hurt


Is that enough? I could do this all day!


----------



## The Z (Sep 28, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> The Redskins looked tough
> But Brunell's not very good
> And Portis is hurt



A record was set
twenty-two for twenty-two
That isn't so bad


----------



## The Z (Sep 28, 2006)

T.O. and his pills,
I'm hearing his name again?
Now what will be next?


----------



## The Z (Sep 28, 2006)

The Saints and Panthers
Play a Divisional game
Can the Saints stay 'up'?

Emotional win
For an ordinary team
still undefeated


----------



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2006)

Goin' to Noo Yawk
Meet DC buddies?  Hope to.
Trip ain't long enough.


----------



## vagriller (Sep 29, 2006)

The Z said:
			
		

> A record was set
> twenty-two for twenty-two
> That isn't so bad



I thought it was this
Twenty-two for twenty-four
Maybe I am wrong?


----------



## vagriller (Sep 29, 2006)

Bradshaw said it best
People lauded the Redskins
They played the Texans


----------



## Anne (Sep 29, 2006)

*San Francisco is*
*A picturesque city with*
*Abundant culture.*
** 
**


----------



## The Z (Nov 3, 2006)

Football Haiku Lives!
Raiders are at the Seahawks
Can they beat them, too?

Last week Pittsburgh fell
The Super Bowl champion
Not looking so good

This week I'm picking
The Cowboys plus three point five
They looked pretty good.

Here's another one
The Packers plus three point five
They should beat the Bills.


----------

